# Keeping substrates separated



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all.

Redoing 75 gallon, and i want to use my petsmart gravel as something to "lift" my fluorite higher in the tank. I don't feel like buying enough fluorite to get it at a steep angle in the back. My question is, if i don't want the fluorite and other gravel to mix, how can i keep them separated? I don't mean they're going to be side by side, but instead gravel on bottom with fluorite on top. I'm going to have enough fluorite for plant roots, so the roots not being able to go into the gravel isn't a problem. I was thinking weed fabric???

EDIT: After thinking some more, im leaning towards the fiberglass mesh used for window screens. The holes should be small enough to not allow the fluorite through. The only issue might be the flexibility/ ability to "sculpt" the terrain...

Comments? Ideas?


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

I've used fiberglass screen to separate substrates before. Plant roots will certainly reach through it, and your fluorite will probably be fine. The smaller particles will eventually make their way down there, though. I did have issues when I tried to sculpt the terrain. I found I had to sculpt the bottom layer, then lay the screen over and try to form it over the mound. Didn't work too well. It was kind of a pain, (more so than it was worth, in my opinion) so I pulled it out.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh ok thanks. Yeah the sculpting was my only concern. I'll probably try it, should be interesting though. Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The softness of the material will cause problems when you uproot a plant. The roots will cling to the screen, and grow through the screen. When you pull up the plant it will pull the screen with it, so your divider will no longer be in place. 

Perhaps craft mesh will work? It is still flexible enough that you can lay out some changes in elevation, but is probably stiff enough not to deform if you are careful in moving plants.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, i put the mesh down, and put the fluorite on top... but just like blondeskeleton, i pulled it out haha. It was too hard to get a slope but still have enough fluorite on top to plant in, so... they'll just mix i guess. Thanks for the advice skeleton and diana.


----------

